# Build a flash dryer



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

is there any way to build a flash dryer? if anyone has planse can you please let me have a copy?


----------



## Reincha (Apr 16, 2008)

i have seen people making flash dryer from oven heat element. dont think its safe.. but


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

It is possible but not easy. Basically it will have to stand over your t-shirt. So you need a robust and if possible adjustable legs. 
I bought a heating element off bay, built a sheet metal box and placed the heating element in there.
In my trials it did cure several test t-shirts, but the problem was having a secure adjustable legs, which I didn't have.
then I got this order for 35 t-shirts so I decided to buy an used one I found on craigslist.
Good luck.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Look for a used one, you can find them on e-bay, craigslist, digitsmith.com at very reasonable prices

it will be safer and save you a huge headache.


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help. I really don't have the money to spend on a new one. but i well look for a used flash dryer.

thanks for the link n.signia. 

If i get lucky i well find one for 50 bucks, LOL ya right...but if i get lucky.


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys, I just found out that Intek will sell you the complete head. this one: QuickSilver

You can build your own stand for cheap (and even order theirs later if it doesn't work out for you.)


I just requested info, here is the response. I haven't ordered it just yet:

"Thank you for your interest in our dryers. Our 16”x16” QuickSilver flash dryer is $320 ($303 + 17s&h) and the 1818 is $421 ($402 + $19s&h). 

Please let me know if you have any questions or would like to place an order.

Thank you~

Philip A. Kelm
INTEK CORP
(800) 387-8559 toll free
Industrial Ovens, Infrared Ovens, Industrial Process Ovens and Infrared Heaters at Intek Corporation
"


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

I think thats alot just for the head unit.


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, good unit, though. I got a second email with thier price list.

They also have a similar econo model for $237(16x16) and $316(18x18), 20 g glav. steel, no lighted rocker switch, powdercoating, or case fan. I think I'm going to end up ordering the $237 one and adding my own switch.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

essen48183 said:


> yeah, good unit, though. I got a second email with thier price list.
> 
> They also have a similar econo model for $237(16x16) and $316(18x18), 20 g glav. steel, no lighted rocker switch, powdercoating, or case fan. I think I'm going to end up ordering the $237 one and adding my own switch.


I would like that price list if you can post it.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Just email Philip at Intek. He'll email you all of their price lists. They are pretty big files.


----------



## NoDivision1998 (Nov 12, 2009)

Before I had a flash I used a 4 x 6 flood light, they get pretty hot. Other than burning your fingers on accident and 500 watt being a lot of electricity, and burning a couple shirts, and it taking almost a min per shirt... it was great to start with. I held the light over the ink for about a min at an inch away than would feel it to see if it was still wet.

If the order was wet (not two hits of white), than I would print and lay them down (not on top of each other), and my brother would use a different table and do the flashing. We would take them to a shop down the street and run them thru their dryer for 10 cents each as long as the dryer was already on.

We messed up our first 40 shirts this way because they wern't all the way dry so the image showed up on the back of them all because we folded them all in a stack.

We did this for about 4 months doing over 500 shirts (part time). We made a smart but stupid decision and baught a new flash for $420 it was 15 x 15 heating area (you got to look at that too, they mesure the casing when you buy it, got to check the image area). But I wish I would have gone USED! Anyways, about a year later I baught one used for $50... and a couple years later I got another one for $50... they are out there, just got to look.

I did spend $2k on a used Quarts Flash for my Automatic Printing Press (Normally 3K), and boy is it a gem! With the auto you are running shirts as fast as 5 seconds each, so you need something that is going to get really hot! This thing goes from being OFF to totally flashed in 5 seconds and doesn't slow down our production at all!


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

How 'bout boxing the head of a Turbo Broiler??? It has timer and temperature control. I suppose this will work, but need to think how will you gonna come up distributing the hot air evenly to the fabric. 

Did anyone already got this working?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

jsf said:


> Did anyone already got this working?


Building a flash dryer, or building one out of a broiler?

I built mine with an IR panel from Intek. Works fine. 680-715° except for the edges are a little cooler, and I have a cold corner. Probably better than the non IR flashes, and equivalent to the IR ones at a fraction of the cost. I have less than $200 into mine. I made the sheet metal enclosure myself though which probably saved $50-$100.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

13Graphics said:


> Building a flash dryer, or building one out of a broiler?
> 
> I built mine with an IR panel from Intek. Works fine. 680-715° except for the edges are a little cooler, and I have a cold corner. Probably better than the non IR flashes, and equivalent to the IR ones at a fraction of the cost. I have less than $200 into mine. I made the sheet metal enclosure myself though which probably saved $50-$100.


How do you have less than $200 invested when the IR unit alone is more expensive than that number?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

the IR panel is $85


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh....I want one or two....where?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Intek Corporation - Infrared Elements


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

So just the element with no casing...I dont see them on the price sheet.


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah the prices I posted above are for complete units minus a stand, not just the element.


----------



## DECALMANIA1968 (Apr 28, 2011)

You can get intouch with black body
industies. I get a 16x16 panel, with
insulation,high temp switch,with 18
12 guage leads for $157.00. And i build
the box for it. Good luck on your
build.


----------



## DECALMANIA1968 (Apr 28, 2011)

You can buy your heat panels from black body industies. I'm making a 16x16 for about $200.00 call jackie she will help you
out.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

13Graphics said:


> the IR panel is $85


Is this the heating element you buy for $85

Replacement Heating Elements on INTEK Corporation


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> Is this the heating element you buy for $85
> 
> Replacement Heating Elements on INTEK Corporation


I'm A little late but I will check this out.


----------

